# Rhinestones templates in Coreldraw?



## alexma (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello!
Im new in this forum, so greetings to all!
I have an question, I wont to do an template in Coreldraw x5 for Rhinestones! I can do circles on the border, but not inside the object, how can I do, to do that would automatically make the circles inside the concluded building?


......sory for my bad english


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

There are alot of tutorials on this site, but I would get the rstones for corel draw. I just purchased it a couple days ago and it works great and you can't beat the price! They have videos on their site so you can see how it works in corel draw.MacroMonster.Com :: Product - rStones Rhinestone Designer Suite - 1 installation


----------



## Red Earth (Jan 10, 2008)

Use the contour tool to make an inside (or multiple) inside contours in your object. You can change the distance between your contour lines so that you allow for the diameter of the rhinestone plus the amount of space you want between stones. You then can use the blend tool to fit circles to your paths.

You can also make a pattern of appropriately sized circles and use the power clip tool to place them inside a "container", which would be your object.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

alexma said:


> Hello!
> Im new in this forum, so greetings to all!
> I have an question, I wont to do an template in Coreldraw x5 for Rhinestones! I can do circles on the border, but not inside the object, how can I do, to do that would automatically make the circles inside the concluded building?
> 
> ...


Here you go
[URL="http://www.specialty-graphics.com/media/pdf/Creating%20a%20Rhinestone%20Template%20in%20Corel%20Draw.pdf[/URL]


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

alexma said:


> Hello!
> Im new in this forum, so greetings to all!
> I have an question, I wont to do an template in Coreldraw x5 for Rhinestones! I can do circles on the border, but not inside the object, how can I do, to do that would automatically make the circles inside the concluded building?
> 
> ...


Here you go
http://www.specialty-graphics.com/media/pdf/Creating a Rhinestone Template in Corel Draw.pdf


----------

